# Deep Tracks - The Sex Pistols - "Never Mind the B******s, Here's the Sex Pistols"



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - The Sex Pistols - "Never Mind the B******s, Here's the Sex Pistols"*

View attachment 107145


Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Sex Pistols - "Never Mind the B******s, Here's the Sex Pistols"

The Sex Pistols were an English punk rock band that formed in London in 1975. They were responsible for initiating the punk movement in the United Kingdom and inspiring many later punk and alternative rock musicians.

Although their initial career lasted just two and a half years and produced only four singles and one studio album, "Never Mind the B******s, Here's the Sex Pistols", they are regarded as one of the most influential acts in the history of popular music.

The Sex Pistols originally comprised vocalist Johnny Rotten (John Lydon), guitarist Steve Jones, drummer Paul Cook and bassist Glen Matlock. Matlock was replaced by Sid Vicious in early 1977.

Under the management of impresario Malcolm McLaren, the band provoked controversies that captivated Britain. Their concerts repeatedly faced difficulties with organizers and authorities, and public appearances often ended in mayhem. Through an obscenity-laced television interview in December 1976 and their May 1977 single "God Save the Queen", attacking Britons' social conformity and deference to the Crown, they precipitated one of the more significant pop culture-based moral panics.

In January 1978, at the end of a turbulent tour of the United States, Rotten left the band and announced its break-up. Over the next several months, the three other band members recorded songs for McLaren's film version of the Sex Pistols' story, "The Great Rock 'n' Roll Swindle".

Vicious died of a heroin overdose in February 1979, following his arrest for the alleged murder of his girlfriend.

In 1996, Rotten, Jones, Cook and Matlock reunited for the "Filthy Lucre Tour"; through 2008, they staged further reunion shows and tours.

On 24 February 2006, the Sex Pistols-the four original members plus Vicious-were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, but they refused to attend the ceremony, calling the museum "a p*** stain".

In August 1975, Bernard Rhodes spotted nineteen-year-old Kings Road habitué John Lydon wearing a Pink Floyd T-shirt with the words I Hate handwritten above the band's name and holes scratched through the eyes. Reports vary at this point: the same day, or soon after, either Rhodes or McLaren asked Lydon to come to a nearby pub in the evening to meet Jones and Cook. According to Jones, "He came in with green hair. I thought he had a really interesting face. I liked his look. He had his 'I Hate Pink Floyd' T-shirt on, and it was held together with safety pins. John had something special, but when he started talking he was a real ********-but smart." When the pub closed, the group moved on to Sex, where Lydon, who had given little thought to singing, was convinced to improvise along to Alice Cooper's "I'm Eighteen" on the shop jukebox. Though the performance drove the band members to laughter, McLaren convinced them to start rehearsing with Lydon.

Lydon had been rechristened "Johnny Rotten" by Jones, apparently because of his bad dental hygiene.

The band also settled on a name. After considering options such as Le Bomb, Subterraneans, the Damned, Beyond, Teenage Novel, Kid Gladlove, and Crème de la Crème, they decided on Sex Pistols-a shortened form of the name they had apparently been working under informally. McLaren later said the name derived "from the idea of a pistol, a pin-up, a young thing, a better-looking assassin". Not given to modesty, false or otherwise, he added: "_ launched the idea in the form of a band of kids who could be perceived as being bad."

In February 1977, word leaked out that Matlock was leaving the Sex Pistols. On 28 February, McLaren sent a telegram to the NME confirming the split. He claimed that Matlock had been "thrown out...because he went on too long about Paul McCartney.... The Beatles was too much."

In an interview a few months afterwards, Steve Jones echoed the charge that Matlock had been sacked because he "liked The Beatles". Years later, Jones expanded on the matter of the band's issues with Matlock: "*He was a good writer but he didn't look like a Sex Pistol and he was always washing his feet. His mum didn't like the songs*." Matlock told the NME that he had voluntarily left the band by "mutual agreement". Later, in his autobiography, he described the primary impetus as his increasingly acrimonious relationship with Rotten, exacerbated-in Matlock's account-by the rampant inflation of Rotten's ego "once he'd had his name in the papers".

Matlock was replaced by Rotten's friend and self-appointed "ultimate Sex Pistols fan" Sid Vicious. Born John Simon Ritchie, later known as John Beverley, Vicious was previously drummer of two inner circle punk bands, Siouxsie and the Banshees and The Flowers of Romance. He was also credited with introducing the pogo dance to the scene at the 100 Club.

Membership in the Sex Pistols had a progressively destructive effect on Vicious. As Lydon later observed, "Up to that time, Sid was absolutely childlike. Everything was fun and giggly. Suddenly he was a big pop star. Pop star status meant press, a good chance to be spotted in all the right places, adoration. That's what it all meant to Sid."

Early in 1977, he met Nancy Spungen, an emotionally disturbed drug addict and sometime prostitute from New York. Spungen is commonly thought to be responsible for introducing Vicious to heroin, and the emotional codependency between the couple alienated Vicious from the other members of the band. Lydon later wrote, "We did everything to get rid of Nancy.... She was killing him. I was absolutely convinced this girl was on a slow suicide mission.... Only she didn't want to go alone. She wanted to take Sid with her.... She was so utterly f***** up and evil."

Vicious debuted with the band at London's Notre Dame Hall on 28 March, 1977. In May, the band signed with Virgin Records, their third new label in little more than half a year. Virgin was more than ready to release "God Save the Queen", but new obstacles arose. Workers at the pressing plant laid down their tools in protest at the song's content. Jamie Reid's now famous cover, showing Queen Elizabeth II with her features obscured by the song and band names in cutout letters, offended the sleeve's plate makers. After much talk, production resumed and the record was finally released on 27 May.

The scabrous lyrics-"God save the queen/She ain't no human being/And there's no future/In England's dreaming"-prompted widespread outcry. Several major chains refused to stock the single.

It was banned not only by the BBC but also by every independent radio station, making it the "most heavily censored record in British history". Rotten boasted, "We're the only honest band that's hit this planet in about two thousand million years." Jones shrugged off everything the song stated and implied-or took nihilism to a logical endpoint: "I don't see how anyone could describe us as a political band. I don't even know the name of the Prime Minister." The song, and its public impact, are now recognised as "punk's crowning glory".

View attachment 107146


"Never Mind the B******s, Here's the Sex Pistols" was released on 28 October 1977 by Virgin Records.

Many bands and musicians comment on the album as being a major influence on their own work, and the industry in general. In particular, the album's raw energy, and Johnny Rotten's sneering delivery and "half-singing", are often considered game-changing. It is frequently listed as the most influential punk album, and one of the most important albums of all time.

By the time of its release, the Sex Pistols were controversial, having sworn on live TV, been fired from two record labels, and been banned from playing live in most parts of England. The album title added to that controversy, with some people finding the word "b******s" offensive. Many record stores refused to carry it and some record charts refused to list its title, showing just a blank space instead.

Due in part to its notoriety, and in spite of many sales bans at major retailers, the album debuted at number one on the UK Album Charts. It went gold only a few weeks later, on 17 November. It remained a best-seller for over a year, spending 60 weeks in the top 25.

The album is often considered one of the greatest albums of all time and one of the best punk albums.

In 1985, NME writers voted "Never Mind the B******s, Here's the Sex Pistols" the thirteenth greatest album of all time. In 1993, NME writers voted the album the third greatest of all time.

In 1987, Rolling Stone magazine named it the second best album of the previous 20 years, behind only the Beatles' Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. The same magazine named it 41st on their list of the "Five Hundred Greatest Albums Ever" in 2003.

In 2005, the album was ranked No. 276 in Rock Hard magazine's book of The 500 Greatest Rock & Metal Albums of All Time.

In 2006, it was chosen by Time magazine as one of the 100 greatest albums ever,
and in the same year NME voted the album the fourth greatest British album.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_Pistols

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.

View attachment 107147
_


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

"*Holidays In The Sun*" -






"*Bodies*" -






"*No Feelings*" -






"*Liar*" -






"*God Save The Queen*" -






"*Problems*" -






"*Seventeen*" -






"*Anarchy In The U.K*." -






"*Submission*" -






"*Pretty Vacant*" -






"*New York*" -






"*E.M.I*." -


----------

